# Solicito circuito espanta suegras



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

Solicito algún circuito para espantar a mi suegra, y que funcione!

Probé con el auyenta roedores, no funcionó.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2008)

Normalmente este parasito viene con la esposa y tiene dificil solucion, suele producir jaquetas cronicas y mal humor.
Se suele cobatir con partidos de futbol o llevar a pasear el perro.

Normalmente los dispositivos electronicos no suelen durar mucho , por mas que el vendedor te diga que es ip65 y antivandalico. Esta criatura es demasiado inteligente y siempre logra zafarse de alguna forma.


Lo tienes crudo, la mejor solucion es llevarte bien y con el tiempo se soluciona solo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2008)

No hay solucion. 
Lo unico que se puede hacer es tomar medidas preventivas y tener un perro en lugar de una esposa.

-copypaste-

¿Por qué los perros son mejores que las mujeres?

Tu perro no llora. Tu perro adora que tus amigos te visiten.
A tu perro no le molesta que uses su champú.
Tu perro piensa que cantas bien.
Cuanto más tarde llegues, tu perro se alegrará más de verte.
Tu perro te perdona si juegas con otros perros.
Tu perro no se da cuenta si le dices el nombre de otro perro.
Los perros piensan que los eructos son divertidos.
Los perros aman la carne roja.
Todo mundo puede tener un perro bonito.
Si tu perro es hermoso, los otros perros no lo odian.
Los perros no van de compras.
Tu perro adora que dejes cosas tiradas en el suelo.
Tu perro nunca necesita "examinar la relación".
Los padres de tu perro nunca te visitan.
Tu perro adora los paseos en coche.
Tu perro entiende que los instintos son mejores que preguntar direcciones.
Los perros no odian su cuerpo.
Los perros no critican.
Los perros nunca esperan regalos.
Es legal mantener encadenado un perro.
Los perros no usan tu ropa.
Los perros nunca necesitan un "masaje de pies".
Tu perro te encuentra divertido cuando estás ebrio.
Los perros no hablan.
Los perros no son maliciosos.
Los perros rara vez viven más que tú.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 28, 2008)

Dicen que alambrar su casa con un cablecito bajado directamente de una linea de 13KV funciona perfecto, pero nunca lo he corroborado.

Lamentablemente el combo viene armado y no se pueden separar las partes, con esposa viene suegra. Si podes ampliar tu combo (gratis) y le agregas un hermano que manguea cosas y unas cuñadas que hablan mal de vos.

Me hiciste acordar a un chiste que escuche en la radio...

Un hombre esta en un septimo piso tratando de tirar a una mujer que se agarra del balcon mientras grita desaforada.
Los vecinos salen al escuchar el bullicio y dicen:
-Deje en paz a esa señora!
a lo que el hombre responde:
-Es mi suegra!.
Luego de un momento de silencio uno exclama:
-Deje de sujetarse desgraciada!

No sera muy bueno, pero a las 7 de la mañana antes de laburar, cualquier cosa levanta el ánimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Una conversación entre amigos

-  ¿Oye Carlos porque estas tan triste y cabizbajo?
- Carlos responde, mi amigo es que mi suegra vuelve a casa.
- Como así! (exclama el amigo), y luego no estaba en cuidados intensivos.
- Si, (responde Carlos) pero el medico me dijo que esperara lo peor.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (May 28, 2008)

Normalmente a las personas mayores les molesta la musica tipo bom,bom,bom,bom, y si es a un nivel elevado mejor.


----------



## capitanp (May 28, 2008)

Motorola sacará los primeros teléfonos con micro-proyectores









Motorola acaba de anunciar que serán los primeros fabricantes de teléfonos que instalarán proyectores en sus móviles. Utilizarán la tecnología Pico Projector de Microvision, que utiliza un láser para que te puedas montar un Cinexin de 854 x 450 puntos de resolución en cualquier parte. Y yo me pregunto: ¿pero es que Motorola piensa de verdad que sacar teléfonos que permitan ver porno a lo grande en el baño de la oficina puede compensar un sistema operativo con interfaz infernal como el que tienen ahora todos sus teléfonos? Pues va a ser que tienen razón



Comentarios
Y se podrán enviar videomensajes que al ser proyectados dirán: ¡Ayúdame obi-wan kenobi, eres mi única esperanza! BIS

Publicado por princeso leio | Julio 25, 2007 2:03 pm
*Esto es útil para ver a las cyborg ninja de samsung en tamaño semi real, también sirve para proyectar fantasmas y hacer que a tu suegra le dé un ataque al corazón*.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Solicito algún circuito para espantar a mi suegra, y que funcione!
> Probé con el auyenta roedores, no funcionó.
> Saludos




Tengo un conocido que te puede dar una solucion







Para quien no lo conosca
http://www.bolinformacióndecarlos.com.ar/barreda.htm


----------



## Dano (May 28, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> MaMu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMM.... que valor


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 28, 2008)

este es el circuito Perfecto !

Comparto la opinion de electroaficionado Creo que un Rectificador como este no le vendria nada de mal    jajjajaaja    Creo que es la unica forma de auyentarla

40 KA  creo que es suficiente   




Con estos Tiristores


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2008)

el tema es tener "tacto" :

primero pones la foto del amigo barreda en un marco y en la pared del living.
y si te dicen algo respondes que nadie la toque....dde mala maner.

y si la suegra insiste en venir apareces un dia con un trabuco naranjero bien colgado en la pared al lado de la foto de barreda.

y nada mas decis.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2008)

respecto de este señor recuerdo un dia en que vi en TV que varios señores del juzgado lo tenian en el banquillo al pobre viejo (que no digo ni qe bueno ni que malo) y le preguntaban con sarcasmo si se arrepentia, si lo volveria a hacer......en fin, si podian confiar en darle la libertad condicional.

y yo en ese entonces pense:

si a mi me preguntan con quien prefiero pasar 5 dias en la montaña o en el bosque , en carpas, en solitario, teniendo una escopeta en la carpa por si algun peligro aparece............ si con el señor barreda o cun alguno de los que lo estaban juzgando responderia que con barreda.

por que ?

por que a barreda ya lo conozco: tenes que forrearlo años para que te tire un escopetazo....años y años de humillarlo y forrearlo.

a el resto de la gente no las conozco, no se si ya estan con el vaso lleno, si son unos calentones, si les decis determinada palabra y se rayan, si son unos barrabravas de mierda, si son unos paranoicos ..........no se ........a nadie conozco.......
no puedo decir que seas normal ni vos el moderador, ni vos el que esta leyendo ahora.

ni yo se si yo mismo hubiese aguantado todo ese tiempo la decima parte de la mierda que dice que le hicieron comer.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2008)

igual aclaro...:
la suegra y la esposa......que se caguen.
pero las hijas.

y el tema es que por desgracia casi nadie se da cuenta, estamos en un mundo que es cada vez mas un loquero, todos mirando Tv o con mala onda, en vez de cuidarnos, cuidar la amistad, la familia, "el ambiente del hogar".
esa familia y les aseguro que lo conozco es un ambiente de matriarcado, donde la mujer manda y el hombre es basura y asi educan a las hijas.....y si todos los hijos son hijas.....el hombre perdio.

yo he visto conocidos que se quedaron en la calle, si, a dormir a la plaza y eso que la casa la compraron ELLOS no ellas .....pero el hogar es de los debiles : la mujer.
y no es asi:cada quien tiene sus armas, el hombre la fuerza y algunas mujeres el veneno.
tambien hay hombres....pero los hombres venenosos suelen juntarse a hacer carrera politica (  ).

he escuchado cada caso......que da terror, en verdad les digo si soy joven de nuevo me compro una muñeca inflable de miedo a las mujeres ......por suerte ya cai y me salio bien ....pero fue suerte por que la tenia tan clara como un astronauta al ir a un agujero negro.

por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado y cuidar el hogar, y si de verdad algun familiar cad vez que va  JODE.......lo mejor es buscar la forma de que  no venga mas.

saludos y  a cuidar la paz de uno que cada dia se vuelve mas dificil.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 28, 2008)

Suegra: Tambien llamada "VIEJA COME GRATIS" o el famosisimo "VIEJA PUERA"

ella: Querido hoy viene a comer mama, 
el marido: CORTENLE la Cola al perro,
ella: Porque?
el marido: No quiero que nadie de signos de alegria.   


Cacho cuanto me das por mi suegra?
Por tu suegra?, ni un peso.
Trato echo!    

Aparatitos electronicos, mmm no se

Yo que vos pruebo con un par de ristras de ajo, agua bendita, balas de plata, iou algun artilugio del BUDUU.

Saludos.

PD: si preguntan yo no dije nada, fue un virus que anda dando vueltas en internet


----------



## Pablo16 (May 28, 2008)

Ja Ja Ja Ja Ja Ja balas de Plata! Ja Ja Ja Ja


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 29, 2008)

es mejor casarse con hijas huerfanas.
no creen?

jajajaj

por desgracia yo no encontre ninguna asi.
buaa  buaa  bua..


----------



## eb7ctx (May 29, 2008)

Es una pena ...si que el CONDON llegara tarde
Eso le respodí a mi yerno.


----------



## Elvis! (May 29, 2008)

No se habla mas!
Aca les dejo uno de los mejores espanta suegras que se crearon en la historia de la humanidad si con este dispositivo su suegra sobrevive sin lesion alguna posiblemente su suegra sea una cucaracha que soporta radiaciones elevadas (Como todas) y su conyugue seguramente no es muy linda que digamos..

Un saludo!
Haganme saber si a alguno de ustedes le funciona..De todos modos sera una noticia mundial

Ahora si un saludo para todos!


----------



## El nombre (May 29, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Es una pena ...si que el CONDON llegara tarde
> Eso le respodí a mi yerno.



Tan mayor eres? tan mayor es? Es para perdonar el asunto.

En el Libro "el Chaman" R J. Cole ya explica como y quien vendía esos instrumentos. Es un relato del siglo XVIII (creo recordar)
La cosa es informaciónrmar y no .... En fin...


----------



## Leon Elec (May 29, 2008)

Hay un dicho muy conocido:

Si no puedes con ellos úneteles


----------



## mabauti (May 29, 2008)

me uno a este proyecto!


----------

